# Bud of the Year?



## Discoballs (Dec 14, 2013)

What is the best strain you burned this year? 

"Death Star" was my favorite strain that I smoked this year? I wish Santa would bring me a couple Death Star clones for X-mas...


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 14, 2013)

Seedsman seed-Power Africa, shit is unreal dank


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 14, 2013)

thread is worthless without pics.


----------



## Discoballs (Dec 14, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> thread is worthless without pics.


Sorry for trying to get an idea of what strains people like. You complain as much as my wife...


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Dec 14, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> thread is worthless without pics.


agreed, pure power plant.


----------



## GreenSummit (Dec 17, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> thread is worthless without pics.


i completely disagree.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 17, 2013)

GreenSummit said:


> i completely disagree.


For two reasons...this thread is about opinion and reference....and the only pic posted isn worth a shit...


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Dec 17, 2013)

Bublonichronic said:


> For two reasons...this thread is about opinion and reference....and the only pic posted isn worth a shit...


damn dude, lol, that's pretty harsh! granted, it's not a close up, but it looks better than the one you posted, lol, right???


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 17, 2013)

Silky Shagsalot said:


> damn dude, lol, that's pretty harsh! granted, it's not a close up, but it looks better than the one you posted, lol, right???


You make a valid point, and were just collateral damage of my shit talking, dont it take it so hard...but here a old pic, was harvested early but only pic I got


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Dec 17, 2013)

Bublonichronic said:


> You make a valid point, and were just collateral damage of my shit talking, dont it take it so hard...but here a old pic, was harvested early but only pic I got


mmm, nice shot! believe me, i'm not taking it hard, lol. i have pretty thick skin, unless i'm dealing with a dumb-ass, which you don't seem to be. i too have a bad habit of harvesting early! i'm trying to break the habit of being impatient. it really pays off to wait till the plants finish...


----------



## Bublonichronic (Dec 17, 2013)

I hear ya, thick skin, you must have brothers to..lol,and I promise you I am a dumbass, just a clever one


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Dec 17, 2013)

^^^LOL, ya, one brother, asshole to the max, lol. i have my a-hole moments too, lol!^^^


----------

